# FS: 29Gallon [breeding tank] with Canopy + light + sand substrate [PRICE REDUCED!]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*29 Gallon Tank with Canopy and Light* *$40*
Condition: 10/10
This tank was used to raise Angelfish Juvies. its in perfect condition. No scratches/chips.
Comes with orangy-brown playsand substrate (~30lbs)
Dimensions: [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4

*Price reduced to $30.

Tank is in mint condition. It looks bad in pics because of algae etc. It needs some cleaning.*

PICS: (tank needs cleaning  )




























Aesthetic Damage in light:








[/FONT]*
10 Gallon Complete $60* *SOLD*
ONLY SELLING AS A SET
Ideal for Starter Shrimp Keeper
Equipment:
10 Gallon tank
Canopy
Upgraded Lights (mini TWISTER Compact Flouracent Bulb 13W)
part eco-complete substrate
rock - with java/x-mas moss
HoB filter (cycled)
heater

Plants:
Sword Plants
Java moss or x-mas moss
Another cool plant I got from Anthony
Moss Balls

Livestock:
RCS - cant count...around 12-15 minimum
Amano Shrimp x 2
small Angelfish (veiltail marbles)
cool tiny snails (not the common ones)

Extras:
Microworms --> for angelfish --> baby fish also trained to eat crushed flakes
[Angelfish and microworms can also be taken for free by someone else if the buyer doesnt want them]

*REAL Wooden Stand $30* *SOLD*
I originally got it from Aquaman. Its a solid wood stand (heavy) with shelves and a compartment to put in a canister filter. Also comes with an extra wooden piece which you can use for a 75Gallon tank. This stand was used for 75Gallon before.
I dont want to sell it, but my wife's wardrobe is coming to replace it, so I need the space.

No pics for now...busy preparing for my exam. If someone is interested and want to see pics, let me know.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If u got extra angels let me know


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Women and their clothes..........are more important than fish? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....let me think on that one.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Claudia said:


> If u got extra angels let me know


They are small though. They just got their Angelfish shape a few weeks ago. If you want, you can have them with the microworms  Atleast I know you wont feed them to your other fish 
PM me if you want them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> They are small though. They just got their Angelfish shape a few weeks ago. If you want, you can have them with the microworms  Atleast I know you wont feed them to your other fish
> PM me if you want them.


I will take them, i have one about dime size and he is all alone


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I will take them, i have one about dime size and he is all alone


No Problem. come by any time.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump!.............


----------



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

pm'd for details


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

yamgnop said:


> pm'd for details


pm'd you back.

I apologize for my slow responses. I have been busy.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

what grade are the crs?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the tank has red cherry shrimp (RCS), not crystal red shrimp (CRS).


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks wsl for clarifying it on my behalf 

I wouldn't be selling the whole setup for $60 if I had 12-15 CRS in the tank 

There is already interest in all the stuff, the potential buyers are just waiting for pics from my side. I will update the thread once the sale is confirmed.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

*29g*

Hi, still waiting for your 29g pic..

thx


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

pm'D YOU for details


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

logan22 said:


> pm'D YOU for details


PM'd you back


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

10 Gallon Setup is sold.

Stand is pending.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

stand sold.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump to top.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Price reduced!! $39.9999999992


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*Last call! $30*


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a steller deal. Have u tried craigslist at all? I usually sell stuff off there and at times I'm more successful. If not I may buy this tank
but for resale. I think it's worth more the 30$. I have a 29 gal tank right now and it's awesome


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks TCR.

The "going rate" for tank only is $1 per gallon and tanks with canopy are $10 more, so my original asking price is a fair one. 

Someone said they will pick up the tank, so I sold the stand and the person who was going to pickup the tank backed out...now its in my dining table....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Crappy. There is one on craigslist for 100$. If ya post close to it makes urs the better deal!!! But like I said I can try flipping it ( but not till after I have my way with it ) smaller tanks sell pretty good on craigslist. I would say give it a shot. If there are truley no takers I can scoop it up. I'll give others a fair go at it first if not I'll pm u on sat


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the tips. I also put this up in craigslist.

If no one would want it, I could just store it outside. I am sure I will need this again sometime


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

sold! thanks


----------

